# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Sklerotyczna przebudowa tarczy biodrowych - interpretacja wyniku RTG

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Proszę o interpretację wyniku RTG oraz o wstępną diagnozę. Sklerotyczna przebudowa tarczy biodrowych w przyległych obszarach odcinków środkowo dolnych stawów krzyżowo-biodrowych z nierównymi zarysami powierzchni. WN. Cechy odczynów zapalnych/pozapalnych lub zzsk. Objawy towarzyszące: sztywność kręgosłupa, opuchlizna,tkliwość i obrzęk stawów międzypaliczkowych dłoni(palce środkowe)ból kolan, obrzęk stawu skokowego (od 5 miesięcy). USG i RTG stawu skokowego i kolan wykazał stan zapalny.
Niestety termin wizyty u reumatologa jest dosyć odległy a chciałbym wiedzieć czy to coś poważnego i czy może to powodować ww. dolegliwości.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------

